# Visiting at Kings Land



## GregT (Feb 14, 2017)

All,

Jack and I arrived on Saturday and have had a great few days so far. We've visited Hapuna Beach, the Hilton Waikoloa, and did a snorkel cruise on Fair Wind.  The snorkel cruise is one of the best I have been on, and the destination is just a stunning location.

We are staying in Phase 2 and have a very nice third floor room.   I like saving the points, but the room definitely lives smaller than the Phase 1, most noticeably on the balcony.   The third floor has a nice mountain and golf course view and someone spending alot of time on the balcony probably would pay the points premium (8,400 vs. 7,000).  

Having the road open to Highway 19 appreciably increases the traffic flow, but it's still not problematic.  This is a great property and I love coming to visit it!   I'm going to try and figure out what the composition of Phase 3 is, but the locations of Phase 1 and 2 are really hard to beat.

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey Greg. I guess this means no annual trip for two to the Lagoon tower. We'll miss having a drink but it sounds like you're having fun on the big Island.


----------



## GregT (Feb 15, 2017)

Steve,

Yes, for awhile....we now have two teen girls in high school so it will be a bit before Jonell and I get to come again, but we will be back.  She is Super Wife and still encourages me to go, and to take Jack on the trip instead.  

I look forward to getting together again -- please give my best to Carly and I hope you are well!

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 15, 2017)

GregT said:


> We are staying in Phase 2 and have a very nice third floor room. I like saving the points, but the room definitely lives smaller than the Phase 1, most noticeably on the balcony. The third floor has a nice mountain and golf course view and someone spending alot of time on the balcony probably would pay the points premium (8,400 vs. 7,000).



Glad your enjoying the trip, I am really looking forward to our trip in May.  We have only stayed in Phase 1, our the Phase 2 Lanai's that much smaller?  I walked arround phase 2 on our last trip, but don't recall the balconies being smaller.

I like to have my coffee and breakfast on the lanai in the morning, and maybe some beverages in the afteroon..  I already thought the phase 1 lanais were too small, at least in comparison with Kohala Suites...

Sounds like i should stick with phase 1 if possible..


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Feb 15, 2017)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> We are staying in Phase 2 and have a very nice third floor room.   I like saving the points, but the room definitely lives smaller than the Phase 1, most noticeably on the balcony.   The third floor has a nice mountain and golf course view and someone spending alot of time on the balcony probably would pay the points premium (8,400 vs. 7,000).
> 
> ...



Hi Greg,

Glad you and Jack arrived safe and sound.  We have been enjoying the great weather, too.  We booked a smaller 1-bdrm plus.  They put us in phase 3, on the third floor in an end unit of bldg 24, right by the phase 3 pool.  Love the location.  While we look out at the parking lot, we are high enough that we really have a nice view of the trees, the golf course across the road and the mountains beyond.  And the grounds in front are gorgeous.

It appears all the 1-bdrms in this building are the smaller ones, as in phase 2.  They are about 625 vs. 950 sq. ft. in Phase 1.  The lanais are proportionately smaller as well.  We were concerned the unit and lanai would be too small, but we have been pleasantly surprised.  It is not as spacious as Phase 1 or Bay Club, but it is a surprisingly efficient layout and we love it.  Would certainly enjoy a little bigger lanai, but we have a table and two chairs and a single lounger and don't feel crowded. Certainly big enough for eating, drinking or reading, as long as Karen and I don't both want the chaise at the same time!

We deliberately booked the smaller 1-bdrm plus in phases 2 and 3, since it is 6200 pts vs 9300 pts for the larger phase 1 units and we are staying for two weeks.  A significant difference and we are now convinced we made the right decision.  Prefer the extra time rather than the extra space for just the two of us.

From the fire-exit floor plan on the door it would appear that the front of this building (parking lot side) is all 1-bdrms...10 on each floor.  The golf course side has larger units, which I am assuming are composed of eight 2-bdrm and two 3-bdrm units on each floor, but maybe they are just larger phase 1 rooms.  Bldg 25 seems to be the same design as ours, but bldg 23 seems a slightly different layout...but hard to figure it out without a floor plan of some type.

If you have time for that drink before you leave, Greg, let me know!

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Harry (Feb 15, 2017)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Jack and I arrived on Saturday and have had a great few days so far. We've visited Hapuna Beach, the Hilton Waikoloa, and did a snorkel cruise on Fair Wind.  The snorkel cruise is one of the best I have been on, and the destination is just a stunning location.
> 
> ...






Also at Kings Land Bld. 21 308.  Took a tour to find out more about new Ocean Towers conversion.
Greg, feel free to stop by

Harry


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2017)

Harry said:


> Also at Kings Land Bld. 21 308.  Took a tour to find out more about new Ocean Towers conversion.
> Greg, feel free to stop by
> 
> Harry



Do you have any news on Ocean towers to share.


----------



## GregT (Feb 16, 2017)

CanuckTraveler/Harry, are you free tomorrow or Friday for a cocktail at the Clubhouse?  Would love to get together.

Please advise, tomorrow afternoon (3:30pm?) would work (we have to be in Kona at 6pm for the manta ray thing) and Friday is pretty open.  Please advise and thanks -- always a pleasure to meet TUGgers on a trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Harry (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds good. I will be there maybe a few minutes late coming from the beach. Look for blue Honolulu Surf shirt.

Harry


----------



## presley (Feb 16, 2017)

GregT said:


> ...snorkel cruise on Fair Wind.


On my first visit to Hawaii, we did that snorkel cruise. It was what was being sold through the concierge at the Hilton Hotel (where we were staying). It was so amazing. I couldn't believe it when people went back on the boat to eat. I stayed out as long as I could. Of course, pretty much all the food was gone when I had to get back on board, but it was by far the best snorkel experience I've had in my life. How much is it per person now?


----------



## GregT (Feb 16, 2017)

presley said:


> On my first visit to Hawaii, we did that snorkel cruise. It was what was being sold through the concierge at the Hilton Hotel (where we were staying). It was so amazing. I couldn't believe it when people went back on the boat to eat. I stayed out as long as I could. Of course, pretty much all the food was gone when I had to get back on board, but it was by far the best snorkel experience I've had in my life. How much is it per person now?



Yes, that pretty much describes it -- it was spectacular.  It was $135/person including tax -- great time.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 16, 2017)

presley said:


> On my first visit to Hawaii, we did that snorkel cruise. It was what was being sold through the concierge at the Hilton Hotel (where we were staying). It was so amazing. I couldn't believe it when people went back on the boat to eat. I stayed out as long as I could. Of course, pretty much all the food was gone when I had to get back on board, but it was by far the best snorkel experience I've had in my life. How much is it per person now?


We did the same trip too at least twice when we stayed in Kona where we owned a timeshare.  It was spectacular but it is a Marine Preserve and the coral was alive and colorful.  I believe that it was with the same boat and they were the only one that had permission to anchor there at that time.

Do they still let you Snuba dive or something like that?  You could breathe normally because you were hooked up to a long tube so didn't need scuba gear.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Feb 16, 2017)

GregT said:


> CanuckTraveler/Harry, are you free tomorrow or Friday for a cocktail at the Clubhouse?  Would love to get together.
> 
> Please advise, tomorrow afternoon (3:30pm?) would work (we have to be in Kona at 6pm for the manta ray thing) and Friday is pretty open.  Please advise and thanks -- always a pleasure to meet TUGgers on a trip!
> 
> ...



Hi Greg and Harry,

3:30 pm today at the Clubhouse works for us.  Karen and I will see you then.  Look for the big guy with the yellow Myrtle Beach ball cap!

Bob


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2017)

iconnections said:


> We did the same trip too at least twice when we stayed in Kona where we owned a timeshare.  It was spectacular but it is a Marine Preserve and the coral was alive and colorful.  I believe that it was with the same boat and they were the only one that had permission to anchor there at that time.
> 
> Do they still let you Snuba dive or something like that?  You could breathe normally because you were hooked up to a long tube so didn't need scuba gear.



That marine preserve is likely at "Two Step", near the Place of Refuge (Don't know the Hawaiian name for it, sorry).  Google "Two Step" for directions.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 16, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> That marine preserve is likely at "Two Step", near the Place of Refuge (Don't know the Hawaiian name for it, sorry).  Google "Two Step" for directions.



I just googled it.  'Two Steps'  is just across from the City of Refuge: Pu'uhonua O Honaunau.  I remember people calling I just Honaunau cause the bay has the same name. We went snorkeling there last September.  Was amazed DD was out snorkeling for over an hour, all over the place; she's not an avid swimmer.
The steps are easy to find when you're going in the water;  a little harder to remember where to come out!


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> That marine preserve is likely at "Two Step", near the Place of Refuge (Don't know the Hawaiian name for it, sorry).  Google "Two Step" for directions.


I looked it up where it was and it was near the Captain Cook Monument.  We took the big Catamaran and it was awesome.  It is still the best snorkel trip we ever took.  We also snorkeled right from the road but I don't remember any names.  We just stopped where other people were snorkeling and where we could park.  We swam with a bunch of dolphins and turtles and reef fish.  I want to go back to the Big Island again and see the lava flow too.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Emmy 

CCM and TS are the two great snorkel/diving locations on the Big Island.  TS is an easier shore dive/snorkel, as it is only a few steps from the parking lot and you can be in the water.  CCM is a longer swim from where you can park.  So CCM is most often visited by the day trip for snorkelers on catamarans.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 16, 2017)

There is a great little reef right in front of the church where we got hitched.

St. Peter's (Little Blue Church) is right on the rocks and you can walk right into the water and snorkel from the road.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 16, 2017)

You can rent kayaks and kayak and snorkel with the dolphins on route to CCM if you go early enough. It is amazing how many dolphins are in the bay.


----------



## klpca (Feb 17, 2017)

Did the earthquake wake you up Greg? My uncle said it was better than an alarm clock!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 17, 2017)

It was a 4.5 quake with an epicenter that was only 15 miles NW of Waikoloa.  No wonder


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 17, 2017)

GregT Enjoy the Manta Ray cruise.  We took it and would definitely it again.   

Also note that there is another Hilton Spend $1000 get $200 offer on the Hilton Surpass card that can be loaded onto the card.  If you are already paying for boat trips, restaurants and other extras at the Hotel that you can bill back to your room, then 20% off is not a bad way to go.


----------



## GregT (Feb 17, 2017)

klpca said:


> Did the earthquake wake you up Greg? My uncle said it was better than an alarm clock!


Yes!  I didn't know the Big Island had earthquakes but it was a pretty strong jolt, but didn't last long.  In California, I recall the long rolling ones (30-60 seconds?) but this one was over in 5-10.  Very much took me by surprise!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Harry (Feb 18, 2017)

It was really a pleasure to meet you Bob, Karen and Greg. I slept through earthquake but it woke my wife up. We are on the beach already at Wiaohai, in Kauai.

Harry


----------



## GregT (Feb 19, 2017)

Harry said:


> It was really a pleasure to meet you Bob, Karen and Greg. I slept through earthquake but it woke my wife up. We are on the beach already at Wiaohai, in Kauai.
> 
> Harry


Harry, enjoy your time in Kauai!!!  

It was a pleasure to meet you, Bob and Karen, and I will hope our paths cross again!  

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Harry,

Did you get your desired room in the Lawai Beach Resort?  If so, can you post a picture?

Best,

Greg


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 20, 2017)

Do they still have Zumba and yoga in the morning at Kingsland?


----------



## Seagila (Feb 21, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> Do they still have Zumba and yoga in the morning at Kingsland?



They offered both when we were at Kings Land earlier in January of this year.


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks.  I wonder if Andrew is still around as the Zumba instructor.  Most unlikely Zumba instructor you could ever meet. But so much fun!


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 21, 2017)

Any update on the Ocean Tower conversion ?.  Hope it will be ready by 2018.


----------



## GregT (Feb 22, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> Any update on the Ocean Tower conversion ?.  Hope it will be ready by 2018.



It was still being used as a hotel and I didn't see any indication of construction beginning.  They were digging a large hole on the ocean-side of the property that was big enough to hold a new pool, however the construction workers told me it wasn't going to be a pool (they told me it was going to be a well -- I hope they are kidding .  )

Best,

Greg


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 22, 2017)

GregT said:


> It was still being used as a hotel and I didn't see any indication of construction beginning.  They were digging a large hole on the ocean-side of the property that was big enough to hold a new pool, however the construction workers told me it wasn't going to be a pool (they told me it was going to be a well -- I hope they are kidding .  )
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Thank you Greg,   Someone noted that Ocean Tower was not available for booking from mid 2017. I did try Hilton.com to look for availability and found that Ocean Tower was indeed not available for later part of 2017.  I am not sure whether the availability really was not there or the inventory was pulled for facilitating  conversion / construction.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 22, 2017)

It looks like the Ocean Tower work has started.

A recent Tripadvisor review states _"This hotel is under construction! The Ocean Tower is under construction. They are converting it to time shares. The building has already been sold to Hilton Grand Vacations and they are currently creating a model unit and offices. The rooms affected by this project would be anything on the 5th floor from about room 5045 to 5060. Room 5052 is directly under the construction. Any rooms in the general area between the 40's and 60's in this tower will have to listen to beeping of construction vehicles going in and out starting as early as 7:30AM. The view from the balconies is of the construction vehicles.....Paradise! The other major construction going on in this tower is in the front of the ocean tower so this would be rooms from the 60's to the 80's you have backhoes and jackhammering in front of you as they took out the putting course and are doing some major project. Nobody exactly knows what they are doing. They are also doing work on the stairs adjacent to the boat dock in the ocean tower"_

The American Airlines Vacation site states _"Construction notice: Effective May 1, 2017 the Ocean Tower at Hilton Waikoloa Village will change ownership and renovation work will begin within the tower and surrounding facilities"_


----------



## GregT (Feb 23, 2017)

Phyllis, thank you for the note - now I'm curious where those rooms are!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 23, 2017)

*Photos of Hilton Waikoloa Village construction courtesy of TripAdvisor*
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio..._Coast_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html#243148863






*Tripadvisor Comment:* Outside of the rooms 60's to 80's of the Ocean Tower (Feb 2017)






*Tripadvisor Comment:* Construction of room 6053 Ocean Tower (Feb 2017)






*Tripadvisor Comment:* Construction of room 6051 Ocean Tower (Feb 2017)


----------



## presley (Feb 23, 2017)

I stayed in that tower before and the room was very small. I cannot imagine how they will squeeze timeshare rooms in there, but maybe they are going to combine rooms.


----------



## linsj (Feb 23, 2017)

presley said:


> I stayed in that tower before and the room was very small. I cannot imagine how they will squeeze timeshare rooms in there, but maybe they are going to combine rooms.



I've stayed in that tower multiple times and always had a large room.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 23, 2017)

linsj said:


> I've stayed in that tower multiple times and always had a large room.



WE have stayed there was well, and i seem to recall the room was decent sized for the three of us, but certainly not large enough to create bedroom and separate living room.  I am guessing they will to combine the room to create Timeshare unit.  I wonder if these will have full kitchens, or be more stripped units with either no kitchen or perhaps just sink and microwave.

Anybody know what Marriott did for the room they just converted at their hotel?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 23, 2017)

They may keep a studio the same size as currently hotel rooms obviously, but combine 2 or more units for larger units.  They could also do some lockout studios, and make some of the units configurable.  

Since there are NO studios on the Big Island, they may configure some here.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 23, 2017)

Previous articles indicated that Hilton was converting 601 hotel rooms to 450 timeshare units.

Last year Greg reported that he met a sales rep at the breakfast buffet and was told that the Ocean Tower would only have studios and one bedrooms -  http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/phase-3-at-kings-land.238439/page-2


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 23, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Previous articles indicated that Hilton was converting 601 hotel rooms to 450 timeshare units.
> 
> Last year Greg reported that he met a sales rep at the breakfast buffet and was told that the Ocean Tower would only have studios and one bedrooms -  http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/phase-3-at-kings-land.238439/page-2



Thanks, I forgot about that previous comment, but studios make complete sense, given the lack of the on the big island.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Thanks, I forgot about that previous comment, but studios make complete sense, given the lack of the on the big island.


Could you explain your statement.  I'm not sure I understand.  Given the lack of "what" on the Big Island?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 23, 2017)

Given the lack of HGVC studios units on the Big Island
There are currently three HGVC properties on the Big Island (Bay Club, Kings Land and Kohala Suites) and none of these offer studios units.
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/search/?searchTerm=big+island


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 24, 2017)

Normally HGVC studio units are _desired_ due to the lower HGVC point requirement (costing less points than a standard one bedroom).
However based on what we've seen lately, I'm assuming the point requirement for these studio units will be much higher (similar to HGVC Parc Soleil with their Studio Plus and Studio Premier point requirements).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 24, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Normally HGVC studio units are more attractive due to the lower HGVC point requirement (costing less points than a standard one bedroom).
> However based on what we've seen lately, I'm assuming the point requirement for these studio units will be much higher (similar to HGVC Parc Soleil with their Studio Plus and Studio Premier point requirements).



Personally I much prefer a one bedroom over a studio,  even when it just my wife and myself.  I just like the larger space, so adding studio's to the Big Island does not really excite me much.  But i do understand why they went that direction with the conversion at hotel.

HGVC has definitely been leaning towards higher point requirements with many of their more recent developments.  Getting the ocean view is definitely worth something.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 24, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> *Personally I much prefer a one bedroom over a studio*,  even when it just my wife and myself.  I just like the larger space, so adding studio's to the Big Island does not really excite me much.  But i do understand why they went that direction with the conversion at hotel.
> 
> HGVC has definitely been leaning towards higher point requirements with many of their more recent developments.  Getting the ocean view is definitely worth something.


 Sorry, wrong choice of words. I meant desired. I changed it.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Personally I much prefer a one bedroom over a studio,  even when it just my wife and myself.  I just like the larger space, so adding studio's to the Big Island does not really excite me much.  But i do understand why they went that direction with the conversion at hotel.
> 
> HGVC has definitely been leaning towards higher point requirements with many of their more recent developments.  Getting the ocean view is definitely worth something.


We also prefer at least a one-bedroom. But I'm not a Hilton owner, I have to rely on RCI trades.  I would imagine the studios might take less TPUs than the one or two bedroom though.


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 24, 2017)

Luanne said:


> We also prefer at least a one-bedroom. But I'm not a Hilton owner, I have to rely on RCI trades.  I would imagine the studios might take less TPUs than the one or two bedroom though.



With RCI, once in 3/5 year rule may apply for this resort too..  I used Worldmark / RCI for exchanges initially but eventually got HGVC as we frequent HGVC resorts in HI.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> With RCI, once in 3/5 year rule may apply for this resort too..  I used Worldmark / RCI for exchanges initially but eventually got HGVC as we frequent HGVC resorts in HI.


I "think" the 1 in 4, or whatever rule applies to each of these resorts separately.  Meaning that if I book at Kohala Suites one year I cannot book there again for several years, but I can book at Kingsland or Bay Club.  At least I hope that's correct because we booked at Kohala Suites last year and have a booking for Bay Club this year.


----------

